# Fellow River Gal Pals



## Liquid (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey! There is a pretty great group of lady SUPers in Fort Collins. And a lot of ok SUPers and rafters/kayakers. Do you live around Fort Collins?


----------



## jspoon14 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi there, i run a MeetUp group for experienced rafter with their own gear. We have a good mix of people male/female, and put together a varied mix of whitewater and float trips. Check us out and come out for a meeting and great and see if it a good fit for what you are looking for. 

Front Range Whitewater Inflatables (Arvada, CO) - Meetup


----------



## jayme0546 (Mar 8, 2010)

*Ruby Horsethief Solstice Float*

I have room for several more boaters on my 2-night Ruby permit. Big group. Lots of fun. WSP stole half my team. June 25-27. Holler if you want to join!


----------



## jayme0546 (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm in Denver.


----------

